# Risks of a near 0 carb diet?



## NickB (Nov 17, 2002)

I keep reading so much good about these but never the bad.

I know there have to be downfalls to these, but, no where can i find anything bad to say about em. 

(and by low, i mean 20-30g)


----------



## Arnold (Nov 17, 2002)

as far as health risks, there are none that I know of.


----------



## NickB (Nov 17, 2002)

There are no side effects or downfalls?

So it's literaly as good as it sounds?


----------



## Arnold (Nov 17, 2002)

it can work very well for fat loss, but it's a difficult diet to adhere to IMO...you have to cut out bread, pasta, rice, potatoes, etc. which are a lot of my favorite foods!


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 18, 2002)

Well...it can be bad if you don't do it right!

If you just cut out all carbs and don't increase your veggies, you're going to be lacking in fibre.

If you just cut out all carbs and don't compensate for calories w/ fat and/or protein, you're possibly going to be too low in calories.

If you just cut out all carbs...forever...and don't ever carb up, you're going to fuq w/ your thyroid.

If you're going to do a low-carb diet, you NEED to educate yourself and do it properly!

BTW...there's lots of info in this forum on how to do it properly.


----------



## cornfed (Nov 19, 2002)

Nice post, jackass... errr... W8


----------



## Duncan (Nov 19, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> 
> If you just cut out all carbs and don't increase your veggies, you're going to be lacking in fibre.



Just to elaborate on the fiber thing...

Imagine your colon as a straw and your stool as a bowling ball trying to pass through this straw.  I cannot reitirate enough, the importance of the fiber.


----------



## cornfed (Nov 19, 2002)

Eskimos do it though


----------



## Preacher (Nov 19, 2002)

Ever seen an eskimo's stool? 
No wonder the got that "Been squeezing real hard"-look on their faces 

Disclaimer: I have never seen an eskimo's stool, nor would I like to in the future ..


----------



## cornfed (Nov 19, 2002)

Nice move w/ the disclaimer 'cause you'd've never lived that one down


----------



## LAM (Nov 19, 2002)

zero carb diet = zero energy to train


----------



## Preacher (Nov 19, 2002)

You'll need a very serious carb-up day (or even weekend) 
to make that work ..

As prince said: it's very hard, try holding in there for 6 weeks or more, 
that's when the fun part starts .. you'll look great but feel shitty
due to a serious lack of carbs. 

As for me, I like the feeling (make it a good habit to carb-up before doing any power moves).


----------



## Preacher (Nov 19, 2002)

> 'cause you'd've never lived that one down


I've seen IT stumble over this kind of things way to often!


----------



## cornfed (Nov 20, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by LAM *_
> zero carb diet = zero energy to train


Enter stimulants


----------



## PB&J (Nov 20, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by NickB *_
> I keep reading so much good about these but never the bad.
> 
> I know there have to be downfalls to these, but, no where can i find anything bad to say about em.
> ...



I would check out the book Bodyopus by Dan Duchaine if you can find it. It gives plenty of info and specifics of the diet except for how to find your daily caloric requirements. I have read that another book is good by Lyle Mcdonald. I can't remember the name of the book sorry.

It's a 5 day no carbs 2 day carb up. I have done it a few times. Good results. 

Bad points- 
Low energy, Crossover into ketosis isn't fun the first week, No carbs!, stinky breath, need fiber, I don't know about cholesterol, but you are burning all the fat you eat for energy, provided you don't over eat, so I don't think it's an issue, I would check with my doctor if you think you have high cholesterol.

Good points- 
Never hungry once in ketosis, Weekends are great for carb ups,  It fits into your lifestyle. If you do it right you will lose fat and not much muscle. The diet gets easier the longer you stay with it. Results show up very easy, that's motivation that will take longer on a regular diet.

Good luck.


----------



## NickB (Nov 21, 2002)

Thanks for all the information everyone :] Pb, why do you say the transition to ketosis isnt fun? :[

Is there anymore recommended reading? I was going to do this from Dec 1st to Jan 1st. Ive got time to read... Pile the reading materials on! :]


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 22, 2002)

There's a lot of info here Nick, just do a search or check the sticky.

BTW...entering ketosis isn't necessary on a low carb diet for you to see results!


----------



## cornfed (Nov 22, 2002)

But it's so much fun!!!


----------



## PB&J (Nov 22, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by NickB *_
> Thanks for all the information everyone :] Pb, why do you say the transition to ketosis isnt fun? :[
> 
> Is there anymore recommended reading? I was going to do this from Dec 1st to Jan 1st. Ive got time to read... Pile the reading materials on! :]



If you have never been in ketosis, getting there the first time will be hard, because getting into ketosis your body will go through a spell of having/lacking blood sugar until you actually enter ketosis.

 You will feel very moody, tired, maybe a headache. No it's not as bad as you think but it's not fun. The second week will be easier provided you did a weekend carb up. Once you get used to the diet you will not even notice the transistion as much, at least my experience was like this. 

Make sure you work out on this diet as your blood acid levels will go up. 

Like I said before get a hold of the Bodyopus or CKD books. Read up and make sure you follow the directions. Like the other replies said, do a search as there is a lot of info on this board that will help. 

On an important note, you can't cheat at all on this diet, if you eat over 30g of carbs you will be out of ketosis and hinder the results of the diet. 

Good luck.


----------



## cornfed (Nov 22, 2002)

Ummm... personally, after the 1st wk and if your calorie output is thorough enough, ketosis can be reached quicker and quicker...   and I believe that moderate carb intake every 4th day is better for muscle sparing fat-loss. keeps you hovering in and just above ketosis and works best IMHO


----------



## PB&J (Nov 22, 2002)

If you are hovering in and out of ketosis what's the point of trying to get into ketosis, your blood sugar will be up and down, That's when the irratability hits. I would stay in ketosis and burn more fat, after all that's the point of getting into ketosis. The weekend carb up's will help in sparing the muscle loss.


----------



## QueenofSquats (Nov 22, 2002)

What do you do once you have lost bf%, if you want to stay in ketosis, increasing more calories to maintain, do you increase the fat or protein or more carbs in the carb up???


----------



## cornfed (Nov 22, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by PB&J *_
> If you are hovering in and out of ketosis what's the point of trying to get into ketosis, your blood sugar will be up and down, That's when the irratability hits. I would stay in ketosis and burn more fat, after all that's the point of getting into ketosis. The weekend carb up's will help in sparing the muscle loss.


I can't agree w/ that w/ the catabolis that I've experienced through many a ketosis diet.  Everyone's different.  That's a given, but If your 4th day carbs are moderate, clean and kept in the 1st 2/3 of the day, one can achieve ketosis in the second day of <20g C.  Being "in" ketosis for 4-5days is no more beneficial to fat loss than hovering right above or around it... in fact, the only real difference is lean losses dispite calorie count.  And the irritability is completely controllable.  If you're an Ahole normally you'll still be one and if you're not normally, then there's no justification for changing.  It's mental.  JMO and Experiences.


----------



## cornfed (Nov 22, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by QueenofSquats *_
> What do you do once you have lost bf%, if you want to stay in ketosis, increasing more calories to maintain, do you increase the fat or protein or more carbs in the carb up???


Increase fat and depending on your changing protein needs or goals, you can add more protein.  Even if not utilized, the protein provides cals.  I'm bulking on the same principal I listed earlier.  Xtremely low carbs (exception of small slin spike 1st thing in am and post workout and a very moderate amount of carbs every 4th day), high protein and high, clean fat.

Peace


----------



## QueenofSquats (Nov 23, 2002)

I have just started doing this properly now, every 4th day carb up rest C10 P186 F70, so to cut you just reduce calories (fat or protein? I would think FAT) and to bulk, I guess! increase protein, keep fat the same? if you want to cheat, can you cheat by having extra calories in the form of protein and fat (like dining out)or thats not allowed in this diet?


----------



## Yanick (Nov 24, 2002)

Ketosis is pointless.  It just makes your breath smell bad, makes you irritable and you have shit for energy to train with.

The first 5 or so weeks i went on a CKD and fuckin hated it.  Fat is so calorie dense, the volume of food winds up being so small and i get no satiety from it.  Unless you do the every 3rd/4th day carb-up, by wed/thurs you will be passing out in the gym.

Unless your some kind of maniac and eating food is like having sex, ketosis is useless.  Its an unnecessary worry (OMG, am i in ketosis?!), when you can just lower cals, eat lower, slow burning carbs (60g or so) and compensate the cals with fat, keep protein up, train with energy and incorporate re-feeds or the beverly type carb-ups for those that don't mind keeping a strict diet for 8-12 weeks.


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 24, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Yanick *_
> Ketosis is pointless.  It just makes your breath smell bad, makes you irritable and you have shit for energy to train with.
> 
> The first 5 or so weeks i went on a CKD and fuckin hated it.  Fat is so calorie dense, the volume of food winds up being so small and i get no satiety from it.  Unless you do the every 3rd/4th day carb-up, by wed/thurs you will be passing out in the gym.
> ...


----------



## plouffe (Nov 12, 2003)

well if its 0 carbs.. then you'll prolbally be eatign alot of meats... so colesteral.. (sp). srry lol


----------



## MaDmaN (Nov 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Yanick *_
> Ketosis is pointless.  It just makes your breath smell bad, makes you irritable and you have shit for energy to train with.
> 
> The first 5 or so weeks i went on a CKD and fuckin hated it.  Fat is so calorie dense, the volume of food winds up being so small and i get no satiety from it.  Unless you do the every 3rd/4th day carb-up, by wed/thurs you will be passing out in the gym.
> ...




CKD diet is not for everyone opinions are like A**holes we all have one..I swear by CKD diet I can burn Bodyfat and maintain my mass before a show.Some people do not handle being in Ketosis very well and some it's a piece of cake (no pun intended)
different body types will handle the diet differently.Whatever your position is on this diet no one can claim it does not work because it does plain and simlple.I use Ketostiks to determine how deep into ketosis im in and when to carb up.Carb depletion of 2 weeks or more is not good you do need Glycogen for your muscles and when you do carb up avoid carbs that are high glycemic at first......


----------



## andyo (Nov 17, 2003)

The Only 'risk' would be if you allowed it to be too long-term without a carb- refeed once in a while to replenish stores. Plus the Psychological aspect of being hard as hell to stick to and boring as sin too. 

Other than that, fire away!


----------

